# Data icon activity



## Fate0n3 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have had my bionic for a few weeks now and I noticed right after a boot up my data icon will not show any activity but it is connected and allowing me to do whatever. Now if I shut the screen off and back on it shows the activity I wanted to know if others are having this problem also.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've noticed that a time or two


----------

